# aftermarket bumper??



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody has put a plow on a truck with an aftermarket front bumber? the plow is going to be a 9ft boss v. The truck is going to be a 1995 dodge ram 2500 cummins with a ranchand ront end replacement as the bumper. thanks for anyhelp


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

I have installed boss plows on after market bumpers...... there is no pic but if it is a true Ranch hand it wont work...... not on the ranch hands I have seen anyway.


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

couldnt you have it custom fabricated? I'm thinkin that the only reason it wouldnt fit is the aftermarket bumber comes out more then the stock bumper does... so maybe you could make an extension?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would not suggest putting a heavy duty front front bumper on an older truck packing a Cummins. With 9 feet of plow and a bumper that is plenty heavier than stock, your truck will really suffer. I have thought about getting an aftermarket bumper but they are often a couple hundred pounds heavier than stock and I just can bring myself to punish the front of my truck any further.


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

thats a good point... well im glad i still have the stock bumper.. ill just throw that one there for the winter... and yeh the ranch hand front end replacement weighs in at around 500 pounds hahaha


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

hey you could switch the bumpers out in the Spring though...........


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

yeh thats probably what im gonna do.... does nybody have a 9.2ft boss v or super v xt for sale??


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Another thing, if you make a 18" extension on the plow mount to make the plow work with the ranchand you just put that 950lb plow quite a bit farther then intended off the front of the truck. Be quite a bit harder on the frame and front end of the truck.

Your idea of just switching bumpers back and forth is probably the best.


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

yeh know that i think about it dodge front ends suck enough as it is... no need to make it worse.. hahah thanks for the input guys


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

dodge plow45..... I have boss plows for sale in madison...... I am a dealer and have plenty in stock give me a call 608-279-7707- my cell


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

gkp i didnt get your name? mines bob btw.. ill call after i get off work tonight.. so like 6 00ish. Do you have new or used plows? im really lookin to get a good used boss v or super v xt. thanks


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Bob my name is Gary...... I do have 1 used 9.2 v-xt. It is a steel one and was only used for about 12 hours.... I know this for sure because it was my business partners personal plow. ( we sell our plows after every couple of snow storms). I will post a pic of it tomorrow morning when I get to the store. It is $500 below retail...... not a huge amount off but it has barley been used at all..... slight wear on the cutting edge couple small scratches..... but I would say almost mint and $500 off is $500 saved. Right now I have a set of brand new wings on it but I could take them off if you don't want them. What truck do you have and can it safely handle a heavy blade? I can get you the exact price if you give me a call tomorrow or I can post it on here. Oh.... and the plow also has a snow deflector and smartlocks..... this is the only used one I have left. The used ones don't last long....... thats why we rotate our plow company's plows into inventory. Not to mention we always get to use brand new equipment and test all the different blades to increase our knowledge and experience to potential buyers.


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

Here you go Bob.... I was able to steel some pics that I had on line for an add from this PC
It is a monster. the blade on the right


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have a dodge 2500 so 3/4 tone... i have been told that the biggest plow i would want on the truck would be a 8.2 super v xt. Thats one big a$$ plow... haha i dont know if my truck could handle that one.. so that smaller boss v on the far left isnt for sale?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

How much fer the wings?? I've got a 9'2" VXT on my dodge.


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

I will post the prices when I get to my office in the morning...... been at the service shop all day installing. Bob they are all for sale and I have allot more on the lot than that. Send me an email and I can send you pics of specific blades.... I do have the new redesigned poly 8.2 v-xt..... very nice plow. just put one together for the lot last week. I can give you some pics if you like. 

Air head...... the vxt wings are $797 cash and carry and the normal wings are $785 cash and carry install on them is about $95


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob i need more info on the truck...... gas or diesel? ex cab/reg/king?


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

here are some other v's.........


----------



## dodge plow45 (Nov 1, 2009)

my truck is a 1995 dodge ram 2500, its a cummins diesel, standard cab long bed, 3/4 ton. im thinking that the smaller v in the first picture all the way on the right would be good for my truck.. how much is that one?


----------



## gkp (Nov 2, 2008)

Bob... give me a call today on the number above or at 608-333-7971 ask for gary or joe that is the shop phone
That one in the pic is a 9.2 v the price is $5460 installed and add $288 if you want smart locks... th 8.2 v in the other pic is $5242 installed and add $288 for smart locks...


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I had to cut off a bit of the front receiver (Ranch Hand on '94 Cummins 2500) to get my plow to fit. It was an old Western Uni-Mount 8' Pro Plow a neighbor gave me for $400. Worked great. 

Instead of buying the spendy lighting harness from Western, I cut into the truck wiring and put a trailer plug to the headlight and signal wiring. Also put a similar connector on the plow wiring, so it was just a matter of swapping plugs when connecting hte plow.


----------

